# Bạn biết cách sử dụng ấm chén hồng sa đúng chưa?



## gomsubaokhanh (22/7/21)

Nếu trà đạo Trung Quốc nổi tiếng với ấm chén tử sa, thì Việt Nam lại có ấm chén hồng sa truyền thống. Nếu bạn còn chưa biết tới loại ấm chén đình đám này, hãy đọc ngay bài viết dưới đây.

*Ấm chén hồng sa là gì? Có các loại ấm hồng sa nào?*

Không ngoa khi cho rằng, ấm chén hồng sa là minh chứng của một nền văn minh vàng son trong văn hóa người Việt. Không hoa mỹ phức tạp như trà đạo Trung Quốc hay Nhật Bản, nghệ thuật thưởng trà Việt Nam nền nã, mộc mạc như chính cách sống của đồng bào ta.




_Ấm chén hồng sa là gì?_

Nếu ấm tử sa Trung Quốc có nguyên liệu từ dòng đất tử sa trứ danh, thì ấm hồng sa Việt Nam lại bắt nguồn từ những thớ đất phù sa sông Hồng màu mỡ. Không chỉ sơ khai “bồi đắp” nên cả một nền văn minh, mà còn gắn liền với từng ngõ nhỏ văn hóa của dân tộc Việt.

Cũng bởi thế, chỉ cần lỡ đặt một ánh nhìn lên ấm chén hồng sa, bạn sẽ thấy ngay được cái khí chất thanh tao, nhã nhặn, mộc mạc. Chất mộc mạc ấy lại không hề lu mờ mà tựa như một bản sắc không thể hòa lẫn với nền văn hóa nào khác.

Từ nắm đất thô nguyên rồi hóa mình thành tác phẩm gốm sứ tinh hoa là cả một công trình nghiên cứu tốn nhiều chất xám, thời gian và công sức của đội ngũ nghệ nhân tài hoa Bát Tràng.

Và đến ngày hôm nay, nó đã trở thành một loại trà cụ quen thuộc của bất cứ dân trà đạo nào.

>>> Xem thêm: Ấm chén hồng sa là gì? Dùng và bảo quản ấm hồng sa đúng cách


----------

